

Most Code Is an Ugly Mess. Here’s How to Make It Beautiful - drakaal
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/most-code-is-an-ugly-mess-heres-how-to-make-it-beautiful/

======
adam419
Good article, surprised they didn't draw a parallel between event-driven
programming and git/version control systems.

------
drakaal
Vikram Chandra makes a lot of great points. He definitely is not a "hack
first" kind of guy. I am of the opinion you build, then you re-build to be
supportable, then you rebuild to be sustainable.

That doesn't always go over well, but if you keep code modular upfront it
doesn't add much overhead, and gives you a good blend of Build once, or Build
Fast.

